# Veggies are out....what about juicing?



## partlycloudy

It seems I've developed a lot of sensitivity to veggies (it's the fiber I believe). They all give me gas, even with Beano, and that gas gives me cramps/pain which seems to trigger a CD attack. 

So, for now I'm off veggies. I am, however, switching to lean proteins and whole grains...kind of SouthBeach Diet without the veg. I feel so much better eating this way.

So, what do you all think of juicing to include some veg in my diet? Obviously I'd ease into it gradually to avoid a digestive disaster. I already have a juicer.

Anyone juice as a supplement?


----------



## Rebecca85

Some people swear by it! I haven't tried juicing myself. But I will advise you to start with watered down juices. I had a bad reaction to some passionfruit juice (even though I can eat passionfruit itself) and can only assume it was something like the juice was too acidic, or maybe because one glass of juice has like 10 passionfruit or something in. I don't mean to put you off, just be careful!


----------



## crankypants

I swear by my juicer... once a week i stock my fridge with a big bag of apples and one of oranges, and then some misc veggies (celery, carrots), and some fruits I might normally have problems with (strawberries - mmm)... Throw that all in together to start your day, and your skin'll start to glow and you'll have more energy than you're used to! (at least, it works for me)


----------



## ameslouise

I've been doing "lo res" for months now and really miss vegetables!  I buy carrot juice and other vegetable juices because for me, it's not worth my time and money to juice them myself. The brand I buy is organic and availabe at my local groc store.  A quart of carrot juice is about 4 bucks.  Do you know how many carrots you'd have to juice to make a quart of carrot juice?????? Plus what to do with the byproduct??  I feel bad just throwing that into my composter.

I also make a lot of pureed veg soups and they seem to agree with me fine.

Certainly doesn't replace a nice, big salad, but I think those days are loooong gone for me!

- Amy

PS  I'm not knocking juicing - I just personally don't find it to be for me.


----------



## Dexky

Well, once upon a time, there was a member here who believed Juicing was the answer to all chronie woes.  Had he/she not been so militant about his beliefs perhaps we all could have learned something.  It would be nice to read about juicing experiences without all that drama so I hope this thread continues in the present tone.


----------



## partlycloudy

Hmmm, I'd forgotten about all that carrot stuff to get rid of. I don't plan on drinking a lot of juice so don't think that'll be an issue in the beginning though. But good point. 

I've been doing a bit of reading on supplementing with juice and because the nutrients are so concentrated you don't need to drink a ton of juice each day. I need to research if you can store it as I don't think I'm interested in dealing with my juicer each day for only half a cup of juice. Especially on those days I'm exhausted. 

Dexky, don't worry, I'm not militant. Fanatics!:ybatty:


----------



## Hope

Hello!

I had surgery last year (ileostomy) and I was very malnurished,tired, pale, etc etc.  I then decided buy a juicer and have been juicing ever since.  I cannot explain what a difference this has made in my life. I juice all organic veggies and fruit.  My complexion glows and I have so much more energy than I have ever had before! I juice typically 4-6 times a week. At first you may think its a nuisance, but trust me, you will just make it a part of your daily routine and life. When can you have 6 veggies and 2 fruits in one day--and in one glass? 
I juice everything from cucumbers, carrots, celery, spinach, kale, beets, ginger, garlic, apples, etc.  It has brought so much to my life--I highly suggest it.  You will notice a serge of energy after drinking it and I can almost guarantee, your next blood sample results will def show the results as well!!  Try it out....you will be sooo happy you did!!!!!


----------



## AndiGirl

I wanted to say, "Thank you," for all the ideas.  I have been having a lot of problems with vegetable and fruits.  This is very helpful.


----------



## partlycloudy

Hope, thank you for that wonderful report. I'd never really thought of it the way you put it....all those veggies in one glass...but you're right. Anything "fibery" gets my CD all riled up and causes me a lot of pain so this way I can get the nutrients without the fiber.

I also like the idea of more energy. I'm recovering from a month-long flare and am soooo tired. And so tired of being tired.

Edited to add....Hope, do you save your juice in the refrig or drink it all at once or sip throughout the day?


----------



## Hope

Hi again Partlycloudy,

You're very welcome!  You can get a decent juicer for about $100. I have the Jack Lalane Stainless Steel Juicer.  Its so easy to use and is perfect for what i need it to do.  Start on it, but start slowly, have half a glass then progress to a full glass once you feel it out. It is so wonderful--you will see!!

They say once you have juiced everything, the nutrients are full and avaliable for the first 15 minutes, so that is when they advise to consume the juice.  I drink it as soon as I juice it.  That is the best way.  You can drink in the morning, or I typically juice while dinner is cooking and have a glass just before dinner or during.  I only juice one glass at a time.

You may not want too much fruit though.  The sugar content of fruit when juiced is quite high, (which may give you (or increase your Diarea), so I typically Juice all veggies, and only add a apple and pear.  Usually only 2 fruits to about 4-5 veggie ratio.  It is fantastic, no skins, no seeds -no fibre so it is def crohn's friendly!  

You will def feel and reap all of the benefits of juicing!  It has worked wonders for me and I am sure it will for you as well!  I even got my friends hooked on it and they dont even have crohns!  We all love it!!

If you need any more tips/advice--I am here anytime!


----------



## Hope

Hi AndiGirl, I am glad this thread has also helped you!! 
Perhaps you can invest in a juicer and start!!! 
It really worked for me!


----------



## partlycloudy

Thanks for the info, Hope. I already have a juicer. It's not the one you have but is a good one (don't remember the name of it) that is very sturdy. I used to juice quite a bit years ago. My favorite was apples and lemons to make kind of natural lemonade. Have you tried that? Yum!

Hubs is home today so I think I'll get him to get the juicer out of storage.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> Anyone juice as a supplement?


Yes. 

I swear by it. I drink 2 – 3 cups every day.

One of the most excellent beneficial things I have ever done for UC.

I have found it best to stick to vegetable juices, and avoid fruit. 

If you must have fruit, then use it minimally as a natural sweetener in a vegetable juice mix, rather than having plain all fruit juice. 

Years ago I read about water fasting for helping UC. I tried it and hated it. Only lasted 24 hours. But have discovered that I can juice fast for 7 days. So if I have a particularly bad flare, I will cease eating solid fibrous food and juice fast instead.

It is the same principle as water fasting, except you are still taking in nutrients from the juice. 

Most vegetable juices can be drunk straight. But some strong vegetables like broccoli or cabbage or beetroot may need to be diluted in the first few months, until you are use to it. I use watermelon or water to dilute if need be. As you get use to these stronger flavours, you can start to drink them undiluted. 

I never drink bottled juice or juice from a carton, as it is too acidic. Not to mentioned a pointless waste of time, as the nutrients were destroyed during the pasturing process.

I ate too much chocolate yesterday and have pain today, so I am now doing a 24 hour juice fast to help my bowels rest and recover.

Best of all, vegetable juices are yummy. So it is a pleasure to do, rather than a chore.

From reading your other updated post, looks like you are enjoying juicing too.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> Hmmm, I'd forgotten about all that carrot stuff to get rid of.


Easy Peasy:

1) It is absolutely brilliant for compost heaps. Breaks down very quickly and you will be left with a very healthy vegetable matter enriched soil. 

2) Or you can simply throw it on top of the soil in the garden and it acts as a mulch that helps to stop weed growth. 

3) If you don’t have access to a home garden, then give it to a local community gardening group.

4) Or throw it on the grass in your local park, as it will soon naturally break down.  

5) Vegetable fibre can be mixed into your pets food to help with their bowels. Both my dogs and cat have carrot or pumpkin fibre mixed in with their raw meat. I have noticed they spend less time straining when passing bowel movements, since I started to do this last year.

6) Do you have a family member who likes carrot cake. If so, give them the carrot fibre to add to the cake.

7) Do you know someone who keeps chickens.  If so, give them the vegetable fibre as an addition to the grain feed.

8) You can freeze the pulp and use it later in cooking, or give it to a family member to do the same. Goes well in stocks, stews, lasagnes, soups etc...

9) If you have a dehydrator, you can make veggie and flax seed crackers by using the left over juice fibre.

10) Badgers, possums, wombats and other animals, love vegetables. And they often struggle with food sources in winter. I throw juicing fibre straight onto the grass in the garden and it is eaten overnight by the local wild animals. Our local bird population seems very partial to carrot fibre. Some fish in rivers / ponds may eat it too. 

11) If you don't want fibre threads all over your lawn. Dig a small hole each evening and bury a days worth of fibre in soil. Again, it will break down naturally and enrich your soil. Orange peel takes ages to break down but most wildlife are fond of wax-free organic orange peel. But most people with UC & C will need to avoid citrus, so this may not be an issue for you. I am fine with orange, lemon and lime juice, and the wildlife eat the organic peel. 

I have been juicing for a while now and have never once put the fibre into the garbage bin. It is always utilised in some way, either by my family, neighbours, by mother nature in the garden or by wild local animals.  

Anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Dexky

Miss Spencer said:


> Anyone else have any other suggestions?


I'd say you just about covered it Miss Spencer


----------



## partlycloudy

Miss Spencer, thank you for those suggestions. I particularly like the idea of using juice during a flare as I do need to fast but get so weak. And I love the idea of feeding the wild animals with the leftover pulp.


----------



## Pwndkake

I've just started juicing within the past week. My aunt got a BOGO deal on the Jack Lalane juicer and gave me the other one because of my Crohn's. I read an article a few years ago about fresh cabbage juice helping CD, but am only on Day 3 of doing a mix of 8oz cabbage juice and 4oz apple juice to kind of help the taste. Right now I do one glass of the cabbage juice mix in the morning, then later in the day I'll do an 8oz glass of apple/celery or something. So far, no problems. 

The only complaints I have are that the cabbage juice kind of gives you a bit of an afterburn in your throat, and the juicer is kind of a pain to keep clean.


----------



## hindyg

Whenever I am flaring - juices are what keep me going.  I just switched over from an all liquid diet to a soft/low res diet.  I am still on juices. I need my veggies some way. Even a V8 works for me.  It fills me up and has some good stuff packed in.  I often go to places like Jamba Juice for a good combo.  I haven't invested in a juicer. I think my husband would kill me if I bought another kitchen appliance, but it is tempting these days when I can't eat raw fruit and veggies.


----------



## partlycloudy

Pwn, cleaning juicers is a common complaint. Getting a decent sized veggie brush helps a lot. I just rinse the components then hit the shredder blade thing (whatever it's called) with the veggie brush under running water to get all the stuff out. 

I'd like to find a spot on the counter for mine that's convenient. I think I may have to move the hub's coffee pot, which he won't like. 

Yeah, Hindy, that's why I started too...I can't eat veggies, even cooked.


----------



## Miss Spencer

Miss Spencer said:


> I use watermelon or water to dilute


I forgot to mention - only use watermelon sparingly, or avoid if you are really flaring.

Better to dilute with still-filtered water if you have to.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> cleaning juicers is a common complaint. Getting a decent sized veggie brush helps a lot.


Getting a decent good quality juicer helps even more. 

Mine cost around £250.00 and is brilliant. We use it several times a day, every single day of the year, and we even take it on holiday with us!

I have timed myself for my juicer: pulling apart, washing, and putting back together again, takes just over 60 seconds.    If I am feeling really lazy, I just let it soak overnight and rinse it off in the morning. Either way, minimal cleaning effort required on my part. My juicer came with a cleaning brush that looks like a toothbrush, and that is all I use in warm water.

If your juicer is too hard and fiddly to clean, you will abandon the juicing idea very quickly, as I did with my old cheap juicer. 

Juicing really is the only thing that helps me during a flare. Thank god I discovered it, it really has been a life saver for me over the last few years.


----------



## fromthegut

I was too sick and too tired to eating and buy veggies. I bought low sodium V8 and it was good. For me it's about baby steps.  It filled me up and I felt like I was eating parts of the food guideline.
  the other thing I found with gas is that I need some relaxation time. If I am constantly busy or stresssed or around negativity that will make my falre illness worse. I recently disconnected my answering amchine. I have amother who is very needy and gossipy right now. She was calling em 3 tiems a day. I couldn't even stand to hear her voice anymore. I cancelled my answering machine. I jsut felt I had nothign to give to ehr or anyone else. It seemed to be everyone who called or left a message needed soemthign from em. I jsut didn't have it to give. Also there's a few people in my lfie who don't live ery healthy... drugs, alcohol, overspend, overwork and people please beyond what they can handle. It is really nice to withdraw. I cand give myself what I need or get it somewhere. A nice massage yesterday is helping me detox. I now notice that chemicals are really bad for me.


----------



## endibd

fromthegut said:


> I was too sick and too tired to eating and buy veggies. I bought low sodium V8 and it was good. For me it's about baby steps.  It filled me up and I felt like I was eating parts of the food guideline.


Don't waste your time with canned vegetables, anything beneficial is long gone.  It's dead matter thats been sitting in a can for months or years before you drink it.  Yummy.

It's not that hard to make your own like the previous poster said, and the difference is night and day, and you will feel the difference.

If you go that route, save yourself money and aggravation and get yourself a "masticating" juicer - huge difference between that and the juicers on informercials.  The juice from the juicers on infomercials is watery and foamy and any solids separate from the water after about 30 seconds, and it spoils almost immediately.  They also don't juice vegetables nearly as well as a masticating juicer.  The juice from a masticating juicer is thicker and richer and doesn't separate the same way.

For bowel issues, go heavy on the carrot juice.

For it to have any effect in most people, you're going to need at LEAST 1 Litre of fresh juice a day, up to several Litres.


----------



## partlycloudy

I'm considering getting one of those masticating juicers. I've been researching and see the benefits. I can't imagine juice tasting any better. 

I read carrot juice is good for diarrhea and have noticed this in myself. It does seem to provide a solidifying action.


----------



## endibd

partlycloudy said:


> I'm considering getting one of those masticating juicers. I've been researching and see the benefits. I can't imagine juice tasting any better.
> 
> I read carrot juice is good for diarrhea and have noticed this in myself. It does seem to provide a solidifying action.


What kind of juicer do you have now?  One of the centrifugal pulp ejectors?

I can tell you with a masticating juicer, you will get way more out of greens like parsley and spinach, the juices will just gel together and you won't really have layers and its a thicker more rich tasting juice, not a lot of that foamy stuff and none of that watery separation after 10 seconds of sitting.  It will separate but takes much longer.

Some things like tomato come out a little more pulpy, and for really juicy fruit like pineapple it's on par and not necessarily better than the centrifugal juicers, but for vegetables hard and especially leafy, it's night and day.  And it cleans up pretty quick.

I can actually put it in a thermos and at lunch it tastes like it did in the morning, though I don't recommend storing it. 

Feeding through the juicer may be a little slower, but not much.   That is the one benefit of the centrifugal with the wide mouth, feeding large things.   I would say end to end, setup, prep and cleanup the masticating or 'slow juicer' is the same as the wide mouth centrifugal, it's just a different pace of preparation and cleaning.

I use one of the omega 8000 series juicers and it's great.  I had the other kind and still do as a backup but much prefer the Omega and only use that juicer.


----------



## partlycloudy

Endibd, I have a Hamilton Beach centrifugal juicer. I've had to back off juicing at the moment as I had a mild attack last week. I'm almost certain it wasn't the juice but something else but just want eliminate as much as possible then re-introduce juice to be certain. My point is, until I know for certain I can handle juicing I don't want to spend the money for a masticating juicer. 

Once I know I can handle it (the juice) I'm going to get one. I have a friend who has a Green Star and loves it. 

Thanks for the info. That's really interesting that you can bring it for lunch. Wow!


----------



## endibd

partlycloudy said:


> My point is, until I know for certain I can handle juicing.


I'm curuious why you would think that you can't handle vegetable juice?  It's the stuff inside natural foods that your body extracts from it as it goes through digestion.

I would love to know what you feel is more safe to eat than vegetable juice.


----------



## partlycloudy

endibd said:


> I'm curuious why you would think that you can't handle vegetable juice?


Rather than the juice, I'm fairly certain it was the yard work and heavy house cleaning I did in anticipation of company coming as that's known to flare me (the bending over a lot part).

And I'd been juicing for a couple of weeks without problems prior to the work.

However, both juicing and that work were two things I was doing differently in those few weeks, so I can't be certain which caused it.

I've eliminated both. Next week when I'm back to normal I'll start juicing again but no heavy physical labor.  

I just came out of a six-week flare so am being extra paranoid.


----------



## Miss Spencer

fromthegut said:


> I was too sick and too tired to eating and buy veggies. I bought low sodium V8 and it was good. For me it's about baby steps.  It filled me up and I felt like I was eating parts of the food guideline.


As endibd said: Don't waste your time with canned vegetables.

However, a V8 would be better for you than a can of coke.

Canned / bottled juices are really a gimmicky junk food. So don't kidd yourself about eating parts of the food guideline. 

_That is like eating a McDonald's burger and believing you are eating parts of the food guideline because it had one slice of tomato or lettuce or gherkin in it!_

Bottled / canned juices have been pasteurised and so all the vital nutrients are destroyed during that process. Then often sugar and preservatives are added, to ensure a long shelf life.

It is basically dead matter that has been sitting in a can for months or years before you drink it. The beneficial nutrients truly are long gone.

To get any benefit from juicing, you need to freshly prepare the juice yourself by putting a vegetable through a juicer. Juice starts to oxidise within 15 minutes of juicing, so you also need to drink the juice immediately. 

A freshly prepared juice is considered a live or living juice / a bottled, carton or canned juice is considered a dead juice.

I understand about taking baby steps and having no energy, but dead juice won't help in the long run.


----------



## endibd

> _That is like eating a McDonald's burger and believing you are eating parts of the food guideline because it had one slice of tomato or lettuce or gherkin in it!_


That's a great analogy.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> I've had to back off juicing at the moment as I had a mild attack last week. I'm almost certain it wasn't the juice


The only way it would be the juice is if you went to gung-ho and juiced something that is considered hard core (i.e.) oranges, cabbage, garlic, broccoli, beetroot or too much fruit.

These are all fine to juice, but you must build up slowly to them.

I started off with things like carrots, celery and cucumber. Things like celery are calming to the digestive system. 

And introduced minimal amounts of hard core stuff much later

Last year I had a flare that was brought on by stress; I recovered from the flare by a liquid diet: only vegetable juice fasting and water fasting over a five day period.  

I suggest buying the following two books:

1) Raw Juices Can Save Your Life by Sandra Cabot
2) Fresh Vegetable and Fruit Juices by Dr. Norman Walker

You can pick them both up very cheaply on Amazon, less than $5.00 each. 

They both explain the therapeutic value of fresh vegetable juices in detail, and the one by Sandra Cabot contains some good recipes.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## partlycloudy

I agree, Miss Spencer, and you both are probably right. As I said, I'm almost certain it's the yard work. I was actually tempted to make some juice last night (carrot/celery) but am so paranoid after my extra long flare. I'd read (or maybe you said it earlier?) that celery is calming. I know it's a good anti-nausea food based on personal experience.

Anyway, thank you. I am feeling much better and plan to resume juicing Monday.


----------



## Miss Spencer

endibd said:


> For it to have any effect in most people, you're going to need at LEAST 1 Litre of fresh juice a day, up to several Litres.


Yes, in the first 6 - 12 months, I was drinking at LEAST 1 litre of fresh vegetable juice a day. _Often 2 litres per day and even more when juice fasting._ 

I tapered off in later years because my UC and energy levels had improved so much.

I now just juice for maintenance and enjoyment, around 250mls - 500mls a day. 

Just realised that I have now been officially juicing every single day for 3 years. _I did juice before that but not every day._ Now it is just an ingrained part of my daily life, like having a shower and brushing my teeth.


----------



## partlycloudy

I must be in really bad shape if my two cups a day was making me feel better. Yeesh.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> I can't imagine juice tasting any better.


Well you are in for a big shock and a pleasant surprise. :ysmile:

There is a humongous difference in taste, between using a centrifugal juicer and a non-centrifugal juicer.

If you then try juicing all certified organic vegetables in a non-centrifugal, you will be in for a bigger shock and an even more pleasant surprise.:ysmile:

Nowadays I only ever juice certified organic carrots, as they are usually rich and creamy in taste.

I find non-organic carrots to be a bit nondescript, a bit watery and can sometimes be a bit bitter. I can drink them if I have to, but I prefer not to.

Certified organic / biodynamic is a personal choice, *not* a must do. 

However, organic contains many more nutrients, which is hugely beneficial for UC & C. Plus the taste is orgasmic! 

Have fun experimenting.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> I must be in really bad shape if my two cups a day was making me feel better. Yeesh.


2 cups = 500mls - still very good.

And better than a slap in the face with a wet fish!

The more you drink, the more improvement you have and the quicker you have it.

No hard or fast rules though. As long as you have at least one cup every day, it will certainly help. 

But to really assist on a deep healing level, you may need more. Especially if your diet has been lacking for years. 

Most people who are "seriously" juicing are juicing for health. People with UC & C don’t absorb nutrients from their food correctly, so most of us are deficient to begin with. 

The juice will help to rectify this situation, which in turn will help with energy levels and a whole host of other things. And if you are flaring, then juice is the only way to avoid eating things that will upset you, whilst still taking in vital nutrients.

Have a read of those two books I suggested, they really will help.


----------



## endibd

Miss Spencer said:


> 2 cups = 500mls - still very good.
> 
> And better than a slap in the face with a wet fish!
> 
> The more you drink, the more improvement you have and the quicker you have it.
> 
> No hard or fast rules though. As long as you have at least one cup every day, it will certainly help.
> 
> But to really assist on a deep healing level, you may need more. Especially if your diet has been lacking for years.
> 
> Most people who are "seriously" juicing are juicing for health. People with UC & C don’t absorb nutrients from their food correctly, so most of us are deficient to begin with.
> 
> The juice will help to rectify this situation, which in turn will help with energy levels and a whole host of other things. And if you are flaring, then juice is the only way to avoid eating things that will upset you, whilst still taking in vital nutrients.
> 
> Have a read of those two books I suggested, they really will help.


The Walker book is like the bible on juicing!  There's actually a page in there where he describes free radicals causing cancer and disease.  He doesn't call them free radicals, he refers to them as unhealthy cells that break free and float around the body, before they finally group together and start to form masses of unhealthy matter inside your body and are the basis for many disease.

Today there's all kinds of talk on free radicals, anti oxidants etc. and he laid it all out almost 80 years ago from his understanding of health - and provided a solution to them!

The book was written in the 30's originally, the free radical cancer concept started to surface in the mid 50's in the scientific community. 

Walker based his writings on observations made over the years, human physiology, and things he had seen and stories he had heard, and people he had helped.

It is amazing how bang on he is on so many things from so long ago, and equally amazing how much of that kind of knowledge was discounted and cast aside, then artificial remedies created for so many things that have perfectly natural solutions.

On a side note talking about juicing legends, RIP Jack Lalane.  Dude died healthy and happy at almost 100.


----------



## Miss Spencer

endibd said:


> The Walker book is like the bible on juicing!


Yes, I agree. 

The book got me onto carrot juice for UC and the rest is history.

Carrot juice is the best thing ever for my UC, settles me right down if I am flaring.


On a different note, I did not like the 80 10 10 book you mentioned earlier. Dr. Douglas Graham and his followers are a bit too radical and hard core for my liking. But on the other hand, I quite like the book The New High Energy Diet Recipe Guide by Dr. Douglas Graham, it is a very simple guide. The Figgy Pie on page 140 is yum.


----------



## endibd

Miss Spencer said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> The book got me onto carrot juice for UC and the rest is history.
> 
> Carrot juice is the best thing ever for my UC, settles me right down if I am flaring.
> 
> 
> On a different note, I did not like the 80 10 10 book you mentioned earlier. Dr. Douglas Graham and his followers are a bit too radical and hard core for my liking. But on the other hand, I quite like the book The New High Energy Diet Recipe Guide by Dr. Douglas Graham, it is a very simple guide. The Figgy Pie on page 140 is yum.


I think hard core as a description for a good percentage of followers of the 80 10 10 is pretty accurate.  Almost obsessive.

I look at things more like what is the biggest bang for the buck, whereas the 80 10 10 people are obsessive about very very strictly following their diet to almost insane standards, but ironically I find often to the detriment of the standards they are trying to adhere to.  They're following the diet but a lot of them don't seem too bright in their interpretations of it.  I've followed quite a few of those movements for quite a while in terms of learning what they're all about.

I've also found there's a movement of people in the 80 10 10 realm that seem to be exercise freaks, and I don't think that's healthy.  Personally I think a lot of them have issues and get off on the high / euphoria of a calorie restrictive diet and endorphins from exercise.

The biggest idea in the 80 10 10 that I totally agree with, is that we can live pretty much on fruit as a primary source of energy as opposed to starches.  It is extremely tough to eat that much food though to get enough calories, especially if you have a physically damaged gut.

But with all that said, I think if you are in a diseased state, and you did disappear to some island and at nothing but fresh fruit all the time and exercised all day to find and haul around your food, like some of the extremists, that you would get well.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I would love to juice, but definitely don't have the money to invest in a quality juicer. Not to mention the cost of produce can be pricey as well (especially the organic, which I miss!). Anyone have a clue if  crop shares (CSAs) are in general "cheaper" than buying produce every week. I've been thinking about it lately. My husband and I spend about $30 (conservatively) on produce a week. I imagine the price of a crop share would equal out over the span of a season. And I've heard the abundance of produce you get from crop shares is crazy.

Anyone have any experience with those? I know this isn't exactly on the topic of juicing, but could relate. Thanks!


----------



## Astra

I'm really interested too, especially cos I'm getting concerned now with the low residue diet, it works, but in the long term not very healthy. Too much refined flour for a start.
With Summer coming up, I want to change my diet to fresh veg, fruits and salads. I can eat lettuce, tomato and cucumber with no problems.
 I have a smoothie maker but I think it would die with rough stuff like carrots!
I can't afford an expensive one at the mo, maybe a second hand one?
One question I'm confused with
Do you peel these veg? Is the fibre in the peel? 
Are you sure that juicy veg won't cause diarrhea? Cos I can't eat veg, gives me the runs.
Can I still eat fish and chicken in between juices? I dont eat red meat.
Or is it just juices all day only and no solid food?
Confused!
Cheers xxx


----------



## endibd

Astra101 said:


> I'm really interested too, especially cos I'm getting concerned now with the low residue diet, it works, but in the long term not very healthy. Too much refined flour for a start.
> With Summer coming up, I want to change my diet to fresh veg, fruits and salads. I can eat lettuce, tomato and cucumber with no problems.
> I have a smoothie maker but I think it would die with rough stuff like carrots!
> I can't afford an expensive one at the mo, maybe a second hand one?
> One question I'm confused with
> Do you peel these veg? Is the fibre in the peel?
> Are you sure that juicy veg won't cause diarrhea? Cos I can't eat veg, gives me the runs.
> Can I still eat fish and chicken in between juices? I dont eat red meat.
> Or is it just juices all day only and no solid food?
> Confused!
> Cheers xxx


You can't live on just juice.  So it's juice and food.  I think of it as a vitamin supplement.  The way some people on here drink those drinks to put on weight, or body builders drink their protein powder.  I believe you're way farther ahead to make sure your body has what it should have, nutrient wise, had you been eating a natural diet.

Most vegetable juice shouldn't cause the runs - they can actually be used to slow down the bowel.  Or to speed it up.  Carrot is good for slowing things down.  

Some of the chemicals in some vegetables can stimulate the peristaltic action of the gut, but if it does do that (if that's what you need or are looking for and want to target with certain vegetables or fruits) it's not in a harsh way like a laxative that irritates you like all that chemical garbage.  

And when it stops the runs, it doesn't stop them by paralyzing the gut with chemicals like the other drugs, it does it in a natural way by restoring balance to that peristaltic natural rhythm through natural regulation of the nervous system.

You don't peel anything, just has to be narrow enough to fit through the feeder tube and that's it the only requirement.

If you're into the coconut oil thing that some people on here seem to be, you can make coconut cream with it too.  

There's all kinds of videos on youtube.

You can get a good juicer for around $300, a little less or a little more, but they're all the same class and a world above the $149 juicers.  I have experience with the omega and really like them, but there are other masticating juicers from other companies.

If you only have a little to spend, only spend a little.  You can get a jack lalane juicer for around $99 if you look around.  It is actually very good at carrots and celery, and apple, it does them really quickly.

The one's you'll probably see second hand the most are the cheaper juicers.


----------



## partlycloudy

*Astra*, I also see my juicing like a vitamin supplement that I add in addition to my food since I too can't eat most veggies. Even the hubs, who's a big protein shake guy, has me juicing for him too. It just makes sense that fresh veg juice is good for you and that you can get massive amounts of nutrients in a glass of juice compared to the amount of solid veg you'd have to eat. 

I've seen those LaLane $99 juicers on Amazon. I'm not sure about Amazon UK though. It's be a great juicer to try if you're just not sure about it all. 

I've never gotten D from juicing and in fact have experienced carrot juice helping my D. I've stuck to carrot, apple, celery, and cucumber pretty much. My understanding is those are all mild veggies. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.

*Dreamin*, I don't bother with organic as it's too expensive around here. Ridiculously so. I'm improving my diet to such an extent by adding juice that I'm content with that. As for crop shares, the one we have around here is quite expensive IMHO. I looked into it and decided against it. I suppose each region is different. You might consider the LaLane juicer mentioned above though depending on your budget. You still go through a lot of veggies juicing though so if you can actually EAT them I'd stick to eating. I'm juicing because I can't digest the fiber well. 

Although, I must say they taste better juiced.


----------



## partlycloudy

Just wanted to say thanks for the book suggestions too. I did pay attention to them despite not responding. 

I've started juicing again today, a day early. Yum yum yum yum.


----------



## Astra

Thanks guys!

I've looked at juicers online, they are expensive but I think it would be a great investment.
I was confused with the juicing process, now I get it!
The machine takes out all the pulp, unlike a blender or smoothie maker.
I feel really well at the mo, but still have D most days, which is normal for me, but  juicing as a supp makes sense to me now, instead of multi vits and supps in tablet form.
And I can still eat solid food which is good, cos I thought it was just juice all day long!


----------



## endibd

partlycloudy said:


> I've never gotten D from juicing and in fact have experienced carrot juice helping my D. I've stuck to carrot, apple, celery, and cucumber pretty much. My understanding is those are all mild veggies. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


I don't know about hardcore vs. not but I think those juices have more of a soothing and healing impact on the body.  

Some juices really aggressively break down food trapped in the gut that is undigested matter.  It's sitting there rotting anyway very slowly causing its own issues in your body, and the juice of certain things can initiate a more immediate chemical reaction as they immediately start to break those things down. 

I like the flavour and effect they have and the carrot and celery is at the core of most of what I juice.  I've found parsley is great too, it's a super healing herb and give the juice a nice smell and flavour.  The minerals in it also has a regulatory affect on the nerves and unconscious functions like the action of the bowels.

The nutrients in different vegetables are useful at regulating various things in the body, and can be used to target different functions as desired.  I've found celery and carrot great as a base for digestive issues and gut maintenance.


----------



## endibd

partlycloudy said:


> *Dreamin*, I don't bother with organic as it's too expensive around here. Ridiculously so. I'm improving my diet to such an extent by adding juice that I'm content with that. As for crop shares, the one we have around here is quite expensive IMHO. I looked into it and decided against it. I suppose each region is different. You might consider the LaLane juicer mentioned above though depending on your budget. You still go through a lot of veggies juicing though so if you can actually EAT them I'd stick to eating. I'm juicing because I can't digest the fiber well.
> 
> Although, I must say they taste better juiced.


I have a different opinion depending how you're eating your vegetables vs juicing.

Organic vs. non organic...I agree the difference between consuming and not consuming vegetables is like 98% of the difference and going organic would be that extra 2%.  Personally I don't unless the organic stuff is on sale or all I can find. 

Eating vs juicing - if you're eating canned or cooked, I would say juicing fresh is beneficial.  You need fibre and if that's your source of fibre great, and wouldn't hurt to add juicing, you're getting a ton of stuff in fresh uncooked fruits and vegetables that gets destroyed when you cook things.  That's a huge reason why I juice, I can't eat that much raw stuff in a day, and raw is much better than cooked.


----------



## endibd

Astra101 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I've looked at juicers online, they are expensive but I think it would be a great investment.
> I was confused with the juicing process, now I get it!
> The machine takes out all the pulp, unlike a blender or smoothie maker.
> I feel really well at the mo, but still have D most days, which is normal for me, but  juicing as a supp makes sense to me now, instead of multi vits and supps in tablet form.
> And I can still eat solid food which is good, cos I thought it was just juice all day long!


If you have the runs, carrot juice in some combinations like with spinach, or even alone, can likely slow things down if the # of times a day you go is an issue, and maybe help give you more control (if not alleviating it altogether) if those things are an issue for you.


----------



## partlycloudy

endibd said:


> Eating vs juicing - if you're eating canned or cooked, I would say juicing fresh is beneficial.  You need fibre and if that's your source of fibre great, and wouldn't hurt to add juicing, you're getting a ton of stuff in fresh uncooked fruits and vegetables that gets destroyed when you cook things.  That's a huge reason why I juice, I can't eat that much raw stuff in a day, and raw is much better than cooked.



Yes, I agree. I miss the actual eating of veggies, which is where my mindset was when I posted. That and addressing the poster's cost concerns.


----------



## Miss Spencer

Astra101 said:


> Do you peel these veg? Is the fibre in the peel? Are you sure that juicy veg won't cause diarrhea? Cos I can't eat veg, gives me the runs.


You don’t need to peel, unless you want to. A good quality juicer will remove the 99.9% of the fibre. 

Good quality juicers normally come with a fine sieve, so you can filter the juice again before you drink it. 

I put the vegetables through the juicer and then sieve the juice again. I don’t really need to do this, but if I am flaring I do just to be 100% sure of pure liquid.



Astra101 said:


> Or is it just juices all day only and no solid food?


If you are juice fasting for a flare, then yes, it is juice all day with no solid food. 

But I drink juice every day as part of my daily diet. For example, I don’t drink coffee in the morning, I have carrot juice or celery juice instead.

Best to read some books on juicing before you start. That Dr Norman Walker book mentioned earlier is a good starting point.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> I also see my *juicing like a vitamin supplement *that I add in addition to my food since I too can't eat most veggies.


Same here.

Juicing is so much better than taking manmade supplements.

Given most UC & C people don’t absorb nutrients properly from solid food, the juice gets straight into your bloodstream and gets to work immediately and will help you build up your levels of nutrients. It will take around three months of daily juice consumption to do this, depending on how depleted you are to begin with.  

Green juices are especially good for IBD but you will need to start on these slowly and build up your tolerance. 

Most people are use to fruit juicing, but few have experience with vegetable juicing, so these new things take time to get use to.

When I first tried plain carrot juice I absolutely detested it BUT it was fabulous for calming down a flare, so I endured. Now I absolutely adore the stuff and it is a pleasure to drink. 

If you have a sweet tooth like I did, vegetable juices may take some getting use to. 

Don't drink bottled juice, it must be freshly prepared only. And consumed within 15 mins of juicing, unless you have a top quality juicer. The juice from my juicer can last for 32 hours in the fridge in an airtight sealed glass container. But I never do this. I always prepare and drink it fresh to ensure none of the nutrients are lost.

Wheatgrass is good for bowel issues but ONLY try this after you have been juicing for a while, as it is pretty potent. You will also need a top quality juicer for wheatgrass.

Just having a carrot juice now. As hurt my bowels yesterday by eating a mint lozenge of all things.


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> I don't bother with organic as it's too expensive around here.


I mainly juice organic, as I think it tastes better. 

Pretty cheap in my area from local farmers markets. Plus I grow my own pesticide-free produce in my garden. 

I am not a complete nazi about it, but there are certain items that I absolutely insist *must* be organic. Check out the Dirty Dozen for your area. 

Often topping the DD list for pesticides are things like: celery, spinach, peaches, apples, blueberries, strawberries. 

If I can’t get organic spinach and celery, then I go without.

It is said that a top quality juicer will remove many of the pesticides anyway in the waste fibre. Another good reason for investing in a good juicer.

Anyway, you can only do what you can do.


----------



## endibd

Miss Spencer said:


> Green juices are especially good for IBD but you will need to start on these slowly and build up your tolerance.


Spinach is great.  So is kale.


----------



## Rebecca85

What I don't get is, if the juice is absorbed straight into the bloodstream, how does it affect your bowels? Like carrot is supposed to slow things down, how if it's been absorbed before it gets there?


----------



## endibd

Rebecca85 said:


> What I don't get is, if the juice is absorbed straight into the bloodstream, how does it affect your bowels? Like carrot is supposed to slow things down, how if it's been absorbed before it gets there?


That's how your body works.  You eat, it gets into your blood, and once it's in your blood it gets used by your body.

Not everything is topical, in fact almost nothing is except some medications.

How does an asprin stop pain in your elbow when you eat it?  It gets absorbed into your blood stream, and is then available to provide your body with a chemical that your body then uses to stop the pain.

Juices are absorbed, and the nutrients and everything in it is used by your body to regulate and heal itself.  There are all kinds of compounds in vegetables, that are healing and regulatory in the body.  Your body knows what to do with it - your body's whole job is to maintain and repair and sustain itself, it's all it does.

Crazy concept I know - your body healing from within.  But that's what happens, that's what your body is designed to do,  but we get so far from that truth, in the advice we get and the pills we are told to pop.


----------



## Rebecca85

And why do you have to go slowly with green juices at first?


----------



## endibd

Rebecca85 said:


> And why do you have to go slowly with green juices at first?


It's a matter of taste more than anything I've found from personal experience (and your body's natural reation to bad tasting things).  But once it's in your stomach you should be fine.  Juice a glass of nothing but leafy greens and try to drink it, and you will see what I mean.

There are some vegetables, maybe some greens I'm not sure, that can induce some things in the body, like beets can cause the liver to release toxins they have accumulated over the years (ie liver cleanse) so you might not want to drink a litre of beet juice.

Greens for the most part are pretty good.  Things like cabbage can cause gas so for that reason might want to go easy and not drink a litre of that having never drank that before.


----------



## Rebecca85

Why does cabbage juice cause gas? Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## endibd

Rebecca85 said:


> Why does cabbage juice cause gas? Sorry about all the questions!


Because of the process of breaking down food in the gut.  Something about the type of gas caused by the reaction that happens, that cabbage promotes with the breakdown of undigested foods.  I forget off hand which gas or what reaction, but that's why.


----------



## Rebecca85

But the cabbage isn't there in the gut to breakdown the undigested food, because you said the juice gets absorbed instantly.


----------



## partlycloudy

Miss Spencer said:


> It is said that a top quality juicer will remove many of the pesticides anyway in the waste fibre. Another good reason for investing in a good juicer.


Yes, I've read that and am interested in getting one if this works out for me. I'm taking a wait-and-see attitude before I spend the money for one of those top quality ones though. Another advantage is how quiet they are as my hubby works shift work so I can't crank up my helicopter-noise-level centrifugal juicer until he gets out of bed.


----------



## Ekaj

Dexky said:


> Well, once upon a time, there was a member here who believed Juicing was the answer to all chronie woes.  Had he/she not been so militant about his beliefs perhaps we all could have learned something.  It would be nice to read about juicing experiences without all that drama so I hope this thread continues in the present tone.




I guess we all need something silly to get angry about: politics, religion - for some it is juice. 

Now soup... that's different. Soup matters.


----------



## brieyourbest

This is a really helpful thread.  My dad recently asked me about juicing and I told him that I had no idea... Now I do.

I really don't know what I am supposed to eat, drink or even how I am supposed to feel.  

Ehh, this disease is annoying.


----------



## quirkysoul

I got a juice last week, form an organic juicing company that is local.  I was at our downtown farmer's market.  I was sick within a short amount of time.  Keep in mind, I'm undiagnosed, but this set me off.  I felt like crap quickly.  I absolutely love juicing, but it is too much on my system right now.  : (


----------



## itman1958

Most vegetables are alkaline and its extremely difficult to maintain a balanced PH without them in your diet. Your PH is vital in maintaining the correct metabolic functioning in your cells. Juicing is a gateway to be able to bring healthy vegetables into your diet without all the cellulose. Drinking raw juice is a quicker and easier way to digest highly nutritious food and I for one suffer far less as a result.
I recommend the screw type juicer (such as an Omega) rather than the centrifugal type as these are a lot more efficient and allow you to juice green leafy vegetables such as Kale and Broccoli. They are also easier to clean than the centrifugal  types.
By the way, don't think for one moment I can manage to drink green vegetables on their own but then that's the great thing about juicing, you can throw anything you like in to improve the taste such as apples, carrots, beetroot, just as long as you have the right kind of juicer.


----------



## mreyn

We bought a juicer specifically because of my sons Crohns, but the entire family joined him. It made a huge difference . We were juicing, and having smoothies for breakfast. We kind of backed off on it and now he's having a little trouble, so we're going back to juicing today. I found a great guy on youtube who has good videos of juicing. We try different things and I've read which veggies/fruits do what.. We've used kale, carrots, apples, ginger, cilantro, peaches, etc. they really helped all of our systems.


----------



## xmdmom

We bought an Omega 8004 juicer after my son was diagnosed with Crohn's.  We make kale/chard + carrot + a small amount of apple + basil/parsley/cilantro.  He seems to tolerate it well and likes the taste. I'm really happy he's able to have some fresh veggies in his diet.  I did a lot of research and this type of juicer, the masticating type, is the best type for greens. It's also easy to clean.


----------



## bangarang

Juicer should be the #1 thing you buy after diagnosis. You need your vegetables quite dangerous having a diet without them.


----------



## tek254

When experiencing a flare, juicing is all i do and intake. Maintains a somewhat stable nutritional balance while alleviating the need for vitamins (pill form). To the point I have juicing books for ideas/tips. If you do decide to go this route, please do not skimp on price. Some of these are expensive, but with the workout chronies and IBD suffers put them through, it is well spent.


----------



## ThanksP

I've been juicing every day for over a year now.  I can't go without it!  I've never had so much energy and I've been lucky enough to be in remission since I started my juicing regimen. I can't say or not if the juicing got me into remission, but it most definitely has given me incredible energy (and hair, skin, and nails).  I've even gotten my husband into it.  In fact, he just brought me a juice he created as I was typing this.


----------



## mreyn

Anyone care to share specific juice recipes? I follow Drew Canole, he has a youtube channel with different juices. His recipes are  not crohns or IBD specific, just general recipes and he explains what things do like lemons are alkalizing, etc.


----------



## ttowntiger87

I have a friend that owns a Vitamix machine and swears by juicing.  What does anyone think about the differences between a high end mixer like the Vitamix, and a Jucing machine?  I am going to try juicing, but don't really know or understand which is better.


----------



## tek254

There are three "basic" styles of juice extractors. Centrifugal, Masticating, and Hydraulic Press. They each masticate the fruit/vegetable in a different way but will achieve the same results, roughly. If interested in pursuing any of these, take your time and do research. As for recipes, the sky the limit. My stand-by is 3 red apples, 1 green, 3-4 carrotts. Makes one glass.


----------



## Beach bum

I have found the recipes on here are very good and there is alot of advice about juicing and juicers on there aswell.

http://www.juicemaster.com/recipes/


----------



## Jaron Smith

Hi,
I'm new here.  A Crohn's Newb for 6 weeks and i've had some serious vegetable cravings but don'e have a juicer.  I would buy one but I live in a foreign country and can't see investing the joey just to leave it behind when I leave. 

I saw that many people have opted for buying pre made juices.  What was the reaction? Gas? Diarrhea? 

Also, as for soups that are being prepared, do most of you still avoid the "gassy" stuff (peas, broccoli, etc.)?

After you flareups subside, how many of you are able to return to salad and raw fruits?


----------



## vj156

Hello all,
Help please !
I have mild to moderate crohns . I constantly have symptôms of pain n nausea though my inflammation is normal .
I tried to have purple cabbage juice for the first time 
adding carrot n Apple .i suffered thé worst pain on thé right side of my tummy  n still feeling nauseous .
Not sûre If its because of thé cabbage .do i have to filter thé juice after blending in mixer .i dont use the juicer that filters thé fiber off .
Any suggestion or advise welcome .
Thanks 
Vj


----------



## Josh

vj156 said:


> Hello all,
> Help please !
> I have mild to moderate crohns . I constantly have symptôms of pain n nausea though my inflammation is normal .
> I tried to have purple cabbage juice for the first time
> adding carrot n Apple .i suffered thé worst pain on thé right side of my tummy  n still feeling nauseous .
> Not sûre If its because of thé cabbage .do i have to filter thé juice after blending in mixer .i dont use the juicer that filters thé fiber off .
> Any suggestion or advise welcome .
> Thanks
> Vj



are you blending the food up or actually juicing it? Im confused..


----------



## vj156

Hi 

I think I am just blending them .I used raw cabbage,carrot and apple together and drank it straight away:-( So juicing means...without the fiber is it ???


----------

